# Looking For Apothecary Bits Have $, CSM, Daemons



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I am doing some mass conversions for sanguinary priest in my Blood Angels army. I plan on doing 3 for each way I can take them. On foot, jumppacks, terminator armor, and on bikes, but I need the Apothecary bits to convert my models. DO NOT want to buy the current Blood Angels Sanguinary priest it is metal and a pain in the but to convert. Need the plastic or metal bits to flesh out my models. The ones I am looking for is the shoulder pad, back pack, and surgical arm (don't no what it is called.) Have cash if price is right. (It is listed on ebay for 17.50+3.50 s/h really don't want to pay that much for bits.) CSM stuff and Daemon princes, and Daemon stuff to trade. Prefer to trade within the US to save on postage and not have to worry about customs. PM me if you can help.:victory:


----------

